# Tegu names



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

So all what are some good Tegu names ! I named mine Darwin but it is well known that I have no imagination .. I would be interested in knowing what others have come up with [cool name for any reptile will do ]...


----------



## brutus13 (Jan 19, 2011)

We did Tazz and Jazz not to creative and I wish I could switch the names because the other one should really be named Tazz he's a holy terror lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

my tegu is skwisgaar, off the tv show metalocalypse.
though its not a reptile, my guinea pigs name is gimli.. its short, fat and red


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

i usualyl go with demon or norse names.or video game characters.although my last tegu which unfortunatly died was named blizard.


----------



## thomasjg23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ha ^ I went with video game character too, my red's name is Spyro


----------



## slideaboot (Jan 19, 2011)

I went with Aesop and Francis for my Extremes' names...

Aesop Rock and Sage Francis are two of the greatest hip hop artists of all time and I had to give them their due with my goos.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

thats awesome about aesop and francis. the first time i saw your gus name aseop the first thing that came to mind was aesop rock. i don't listen to aesop much but sage is one of my favorite artists.


----------



## slideaboot (Jan 19, 2011)

That's awesome that you know who those people are...lots of people don't. Apparently there isn't room for Justin Bieber, Lady Gaga, AND Aesop Rock in most people's playlists.


----------



## Orion (Jan 19, 2011)

My first Tegu (RIP) was named Kitty, did not know at the time it was a boy.
My wife came up with our second Tegus name which is Tiny. When we got him as a replacement Tegu for Kitty who was over 3 feet long. Tiny was in a small container and only weighed 5/8 of an ounce. Tiny is a year and a half 36inches and is nice and fat. I adopted a 2009 Varnyard hatchling and named him Bob (was Rebel) in honor of the owner. I just got a new female a month ago and her name is Yoshi. She is as cute as her name.


----------



## fazer (Jan 19, 2011)

I named my red tegu "Chainsaw", cause he is slightly less than friendly...


----------



## slideaboot (Jan 19, 2011)

Chainsaw is THE best name I've heard yet. WINNER!!!


----------



## Orion (Jan 20, 2011)

Chainsaw is an awesome name!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Still more people to hear from ???


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

I have Dedrick (after paul dedrick gray of slipknot rip) and unfortunately I'm thinking my Dedrick is a girl now..  lol and I have Carly.


----------



## Chuey (Jan 20, 2011)

We're kinda bad, we have a habit of naming our animals by what they are like our tegu is teegie, our cuban rock is iggue, our chinchilla is Mr. Chinchilla, you get the picture..lol.


----------



## Citrinellus (Jan 22, 2011)

I named my tegu Equinox, to go along with the theme. Since I named my crested gecko Solstice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

nice,iv also though of giving astrology names.some of them are pretty cool.but ill prolly stick with my final fantasy and demon/norse names. my savannah is named lucrecia after final fantasy 7.


----------



## rausch.jp (Feb 15, 2011)

I guess we are just juvenile but my Gu's name came from my girlfriend. Because he is a black and white Columbian apparently the only parts that stuck from his breed was the white and Columbian. Bam Bam or Columbian Bam Bam. Cult movie drug reference. I know itâ??s bad. LOL . As far as my Rose Boa I do not know how she got named after a food source but Cricket just fit. Ha who knows. My vote has to go to RHETORICx for Skwisgaar, Metalocalypse RULES!!


----------



## Kebechet (Mar 15, 2011)

My Tegu's name is Link, after the video game character from Zelda  He's got a pattern on the back of his neck that looks like the Tri-Force, which is how he got his name. ^^


----------



## turtlepunk (Mar 15, 2011)

i always loved roman names or roman god's names
so Im naming my new tegu SPARTACUS (great show too!)


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 15, 2011)

i named my male COMA cause 1wk after i got him he went down for 8 months.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 16, 2011)

My first guy's name STARTED to be Draco because I'm a Harry Potter nut.

But, my other half insisted he looked like a baby alligator, so the name Gator just stuck.

The new girl I am calling Atlantis. Not sure if that will stick or not, my pets have a tendency to name themselves.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 16, 2011)

[size=large]_Spaz :heart:,.. my first Tegu a Colombian who was a spaz but came around.

Dino (B&W :heart from the Flintstones,.. I had a lot of those stuffed animals of all sizes when they first came out.

Tricky (AA :heart named after a character in "The Fifth Element".

LeeLoo (Blue :heart also named after a character in the movie. 

New Gu (Colombian) no name yet, don't know if it's male or female. Since I'm back at one I decided the first one should be the one that started it all for me. 
But if it's a male I'm thinking "Korben" to stick with the Fifth Element theme and as a homage to the one's that passed on. If its female then it will be Milla or Maiwenn after the two main female roles in the movie.

New Beginning and remembrance of the past._[/size]


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 16, 2011)

When i get mines,I am going to name my gu either,"Pain" from Naruto Shippuden ,Legend, Grimmjow or Bykauya. I prob go with Pain though,it sounds best.


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 16, 2011)

I bought a male and a female (Varnyard '08s) and named them Dude & Chick...

Both escaped their enclosure (dumb mistake on my part, lesson learned) and only one was found (I highly suspect the other made it outside). So I had no clue what the gender was. It was the smaller of the two so I assumed it to be the female. 

The next spring when "she" woke I I let me girlfriend rename "her". After a lot of consideration, she decided "she" looked like a Delilah. Since then it has become very obvious that "Delilah" is a male. But my girlfriend likes thinking of my Tegu as a female (it helps them bond) so we usually refer to "her" and have kept the name "Delilah". 

I felt a little weird about it at first... but it doesn't matter now... Delilah is all man....


----------



## murilstone (Mar 17, 2011)

Mine is Smauge (Smog) from the Hobbit.


----------



## hanniebann (Mar 17, 2011)

I like old names, I've got a savannah monitor named Murphy, I like Jasper! I think that's what I'm going to name my 2011 baby tegu when he gets here :] I also for some odd reason like Guy as a name. lol. I dunno, it's vague and uncommon. Owen is a fav too.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 17, 2011)

I got nero's name out of a baby after changing it from jazz and chubbs lol, achilles well she got her name from my fave movie ever troy(when i thought she was a he) pyro well if you ever seen how red he was it lol it wasnt a hard choice, rayne was a name i was going to give achilles and vice versa i thought it was cool, storm well ice is his grandpa, hail is his grandma and blizzard is his dad so i just followed suit lol(it dosent help that storm is one of my fave xmen lol)

I got nero's name out of a baby after changing it from jazz and chubbs lol, achilles well she got her name from my fave movie ever troy(when i thought she was a he) pyro well if you ever seen how red he was it lol it wasnt a hard choice, rayne was a name i was going to give achilles and vice versa i thought it was cool, storm well ice is his grandpa, hail is his grandma and blizzard is his dad so i just followed suit lol(it dosent help that storm is one of my fave xmen lol)


----------



## Moondust (Mar 25, 2011)

This is a little late but I got Dragonfly's name well...it kind of just popped into my head! I like that it has dragon in it--because of how big tegus get in general. On top of that, it sounds feminine and graceful -- and dragonflys bring good luck. So, I just decided to go with that. On another note, I have a leopard gecko that I decided to name honey bee (yellow with a black stripe) and I might keep up the "trend" of insect names to lizards even though its a bit of a oxymoron, lol. My next lizard is hopefully a uromasystx. If I get a yellow saharan it'll be firefly, and if its a red lady bug.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 28, 2011)

Blizzard: came with the name
Kreacher: Harry Potter, she just sounds like she would have that attitude and voice
Charlie: From Charlie Unicorn (candy mountain)
I used to have Rexie: the toy stoy dinosaur
Oreo: she may have came with the name, or she was b and w
Chester: came with the name
Hook: had a little hook in his tail. The hook is gone and it may be a female, lol


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 28, 2011)

Blizzard: came with the name
Kreacher: Harry Potter, she just sounds like she would have that attitude and voice
Charlie: From Charlie Unicorn (candy mountain)
I used to have Rexie: the toy stoy dinosaur
Oreo: she may have came with the name, or she was b and w
Chester: came with the name
Hook: had a little hook in his tail. The hook is gone and it may be a female, lol


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 29, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> Kreacher: Harry Potter, she just sounds like she would have that attitude and voice


YES! FOR THE WIN!


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 29, 2011)

heh heh, I thought you'd like that. I also have a spider named Aragog, and I had a hognose snake named Pigwidgeon.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 29, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> heh heh, I thought you'd like that. I also have a spider named Aragog, and I had a hognose snake named Pigwidgeon.



LOL I have CWD's that are named Scabbers and Crookshanks.


----------



## Fan Vixtion (Mar 9, 2020)

Im honestly coming up with a name thats from my beloved Dbd maybe will name him on the deathslingers real name ima look it up


----------



## bsshig40 (Mar 10, 2020)

Our grandbabies love jurrasic park and call all the dinosaurs, saur saur. So our red is named "saur saur" as in sore sore. Lol


----------



## BucknerCrestExotics (Mar 18, 2020)

My blues are Goblin, Mochi, and Mushu my Reds are Hell Boy and Kimchi


----------

